# Premier Vacation Network?



## a629 (Mar 23, 2008)

We attended a presentation for Premier Vacation Network in Gatlinburg, and thought I would read on here and see what the real deal on it is, but can not find anything anywhere on the internet about it, which is surprising since they claim to be one of the six largest dealers in travel. The way it was suppose to work is they buy travel wholesale and sell it to resellers such as hotels.com, travel agents, etc. If you buy the membership, they will sell to you wholesale. Of course they made it sound good, but I did pick up on a few untruths. They also showed a screen shot of resorts available to check in to at Hilton Head for 299 a week, but they didn't point out the February 2 check in! They said the 40 percent of the people that go to the presentation buy, if that is true there should be a lot of members by now and someone would know something! We were part of the 60 percent that did not buy ! Just curious what the real deal with this outfit is, Thanks


----------



## lprstn (Mar 24, 2008)

I went to a presentation also, had the same problem you did, no one new about them.  Sounds like another vacation club to me.


----------



## cbarnes_28 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Premier Vacation Network*

My husband and I attended the presentation as well. When we went, they passed around their most up to date report with the Better Business Bureau in which they boasted an A+ rating with no complaints.  I visited the BBB website, and found that they actually had an unsatisfactory rating with unresolved complaints, and complaints that they have not responded to regarding their untruthful and high pressure sales tactics.  I also found that they used to operate under different names, one being "Florida Sports and Recreation". Florida Sports and Recreation is featured numerous times on ripoff report.com.  I don't know what they gave you to talk you into attending the presentation, but they gave me a 4 day 3 nite getaway that I am afraid to send in the $50 dollar deposit.  I was wondering if they really honor the incentive packages.  Did any of you guys use it?


----------



## Kal (Jul 7, 2008)

Hmmm, an interesting incentive where YOU pay THEM.


----------



## a629 (Jul 8, 2008)

cbarnes_28 said:


> My husband and I attended the presentation as well. When we went, they passed around their most up to date report with the Better Business Bureau in which they boasted an A+ rating with no complaints.  I visited the BBB website, and found that they actually had an unsatisfactory rating with unresolved complaints, and complaints that they have not responded to regarding their untruthful and high pressure sales tactics.  I also found that they used to operate under different names, one being "Florida Sports and Recreation". Florida Sports and Recreation is featured numerous times on ripoff report.com.  I don't know what they gave you to talk you into attending the presentation, but they gave me a 4 day 3 nite getaway that I am afraid to send in the $50 dollar deposit.  I was wondering if they really honor the incentive packages.  Did any of you guys use it?



I also looked up the BBB report after I attended the presentation and found the same results. I also found where the BBB said that they were not to be used for advertising the way this club did. So just from this I can see that they run a lying, unethical business. If this much shows with a quick glance, I can only imagine what someone who buys finds out later. As far the the reward, ours was the two nights we stayed for the presentation (although not in the hotel promised), and 2 dinner theater tickets which we received without any problem. This was actually the easiest presentation we have been to and were out quickly after a few "No, not going to happen right now." I wonder if it had anything to do with the Mexican food I ate right before going to the presentation  ! If I were you, I believe I would not use the getaway, but that is only based on my distrust of this company. Someone else may have experience with something like this and give you more solid advice.

When I signed up for the presentation, we were suppose to go to Town Square, which we were actually interested in seeing. When we arrived we were sent to a hole in the wall to listen to this scam.


----------

